# Keyswtiching made easy



## hbuus (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there an easy way of making keyswitches?

In my Sonivox library I have some 1st Violins instruments which I'd like to keyswitch between:

- Legato down bow
- Legato up bow
- Staccato
- Spiccato

It would be great if there was a really simple way of making a new instrument which would let me keyswitch between these four existing instruments.

What I'm looking for is something like Nils Liberg's Matrix alternation script, but using existing Kontakt instruments as matrix items instead of groups.

Thanks.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 24, 2009)

hbuus @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Is there an easy way of making keyswitches?
> 
> In my Sonivox library I have some 1st Violins instruments which I'd like to keyswitch between:
> 
> ...



When the new version of Keymap comes out, it will do Kontakt as well as EXS24 and it will be pretty easy to do.


----------



## Hal (Jun 24, 2009)

making key switching in Gigastudio is very fast and easy
i never tried to do that in kontakt


----------



## Thonex (Jun 24, 2009)

very easy...

no need to wait for Keymap:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4383


----------



## hbuus (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

Thonex, I actually stumbled upon that thread a long time ago and even had it bookmarked in my browser :oops: 
It's a great trick.
I wonder however: What if I switch between two XF instruments?
Will the position of the modulation wheel be "remembered" as I switch from one to another of these instruments?
Otherwise I will have to wiggle the mod wheel after keyswitching to a XF_volume instrument to make it audible.
That's not gonna work with keyswitching.
So I hope mod wheel position is remembered!

I'm checking out Redmatica's homepage to read more about Keymap also though.
It's mostly out of curiosity to see what it's about.
Thonex' trick is free; Keymap costs money! :D


----------



## Thonex (Jun 24, 2009)

hbuus @ Wed Jun 24 said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> Thonex, I actually stumbled upon that thread a long time ago and even had it bookmarked in my browser :oops:
> It's a great trick.
> ...



Read that whole thread. I think Nickie posted a multi script to do what you wont with regards to x-fade patches and remembering the x-fade values of the previous patch.

Look towards the end of the thread -- if I remember correctly.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 24, 2009)

anyone intrested in making those patches in kontakt and selling them with different libraries? 
just saw that keymap is $300+ and id be for a few things like switching diferent legatos 
or from lega to stac/spic etc. from the sonic implants lib. 
(not the actual samples but the program of course, i have the samples)
i just dont have the time or 300 for that program :(


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 24, 2009)

oh and dan dean brass libs. i am converting from giga right now and there sooo many patches! like 20 french horns staccs!


----------



## Camus (Jun 25, 2009)

beneath Thonex suggestion I see no other way actually than doing the whole KS - patches on the group level.
But for this method (grouplevel-editing) the export/import groups (w/wo samples) is a great help.
Just export your groups (after combining Velocityswitched groups to one group) and maybe determine group start options (Keyswitches/RR) before exporting. 
After this - a little time consuming editing - you can build your patches from the scratch in a very small amount of time (it is good for later editing(new patches)for example if you want to try Petros suggestion, to layer all groups at the same time but having a specific CC for each groups volume, so that you can mix different articuations on the fly, which is an interesting aspect- this is done quite fast then)

Best

Camus

P.S. be patient when doing so :wink:


----------



## LHall (Jun 27, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I created an environment object for Logic and K2 that uses the instrument banks. It's pretty easy to use once you get it set up. The great thing is that you can switch articulations and patches in and out in the blink of an eye. 

It's here on Logic Pro: http://www.logicprohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=7539

Be sure to scroll down and get the latest version.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 27, 2009)

LHall @ Sat Jun 27 said:


> A couple of years ago, I created an environment object for Logic and K2 that uses the instrument banks. It's pretty easy to use once you get it set up. The great thing is that you can switch articulations and patches in and out in the blink of an eye.
> 
> It's here on Logic Pro: http://www.logicprohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=7539
> 
> Be sure to scroll down and get the latest version.



I know a few guys who work this way and like it, it is quite clever. For me, the downsides you list are a deal breaker but different strokes for different folks.

I still think when Keymap does Kontakt as well as the EXS4, it will be the best way to go for fans of keyswitching.


----------

